# offset jaw???



## twd22285 (Dec 19, 2007)

whats the purpose between an offset jaw coil spring trap and one that is not offset.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

allows blood to travel to the rest of the foot better. keeping the foot from falling asleep and hence the tripod is born.

It's the same for laminations, allows a larger surface area for the foot, less clamping pressure at one point and distributes the pressure. allowing better circulation.

xdeano


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

so then the ***** don't knaw on there foot and chew out, am i right.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

yep, it's harder to catch a **** with only 3 feet... :lol:

xdeano


----------



## twd22285 (Dec 19, 2007)

thanx guys apreciate it


----------

